
Will EPA sulfur crackdown raise gas prices? - dungerdunger
http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/Energy-Voices/2013/0329/EPA-further-limits-sulfur.-Will-higher-gas-prices-follow?nav=92-csm_category-leadStory
======
jgeorge
Sure it will. Any proposal to reformulate gasoline blends will result in an
increase at the pump for consumers, because it's easy to equate new
legislation with a price hike.

Will the sulphur crackdown increase the cost to refine gasolines? That's a
completely unrelated question.

